# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Sparkfly Fen - Dragon Loot! - Awesome leveling 47-70! 100k+ EXP/HR (Large Picture)

## Tungsten

Picture may take a few seconds to load. You will have to click picture once to view larger, and once more to see by itself, then one last time to see full size.  :Smile:  Let me know what you think! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Slebo

I've done this, I can confirm that I made 100k+/hour.

----------


## SuBw00FeR

Repost? I guess, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ling-zone.html (Great 50+ Leveling Zone)

This is alot more detailed though.

----------


## UltimatePower

Confirmed. Not an exploit of any sort so this will be up for a long time. It's a good xp loop.

----------


## snowscar

I went to the starting area, hardly finding the event up. Did they slow it down ?

----------


## Tungsten

> I went to the starting area, hardly finding the event up. Did they slow it down ?


The best way is to start out at the Astrolzintli Foregrounds, check to the west for the shark. After doing any events in the area, head up north a bit, or just take the Mire Waypoint and check around there a bit, then head back. Once in a while the events will be a little slow because of the random, but other times I missed events because they were starting to fast. Events are still as fast as they ever were. Good luck!

----------


## hatleyn1988

do i have to do the hearts to make these start up?

----------


## w4st3

Nice place to xp ! Takes a bit to find all event spots, but when you know them it's continuous events farming ! 
Do not hesitate to ask for active events in /map.
Spot the tp points on Guild Wars 2 Codex and unlock them to get quickier to the events.

Thanks for this nice farming area.

----------


## Krisjlol

Amazing spot, leveled from 47-60 just today. Easy once you get it down, helped my friends too. I've only done the upper half, will go lower when I get higher level.

----------


## SuBw00FeR

Yah, definitely a good spot, went from ~54 to 69.

----------


## lordz23

at level 51 where would you say i should start. the bottom half? so like stone of hazaan?

----------


## Hoax

Any idea when the "Escort the Scholar" event in the north starts?

----------


## lordz23

> Amazing spot, leveled from 47-60 just today. Easy once you get it down, helped my friends too. I've only done the upper half, will go lower when I get higher level.


what was your rotation?

----------


## deadrap

How the hell do you get to the Tarnished Coast :O

----------


## NebeF2G

Its very good area, however it become so much harder/longer to level 68! seeking new place now.

----------


## conebone69

which quest for the north part starts the whole chain? i assume escorting the guy is the last of the chain? can you please write the orders?

----------


## Dartexx

nice area, +rep

----------


## thephilz

138k to level * 80% = 110k
time taken = 57-16 minutes = 41minutes

110k in 41 minutes = 160k in 60 minutes = 160k exp/hour at my speed

this only applies to when you can roam both the top and bottom halves extremely well. i have been here since level 47. will stay till probably 71  :Smile: 

and yes i have been consistently getting 150k+ since level 60, this is not a one off thing

----------


## madoushi21

> 138k to level * 80% = 110k
> time taken = 57-16 minutes = 41minutes
> 
> 110k in 41 minutes = 160k in 60 minutes = 160k exp/hour at my speed
> 
> 
> this only applies to when you can roam both the top and bottom halves extremely well. i have been here since level 47. will stay till probably 71 
> 
> and yes i have been consistently getting 150k+ since level 60, this is not a one off thing


What class you playing?I'm a 43 thief atm,was thinking of heading here around 47-50,maybe even at 47...not sure how it'll go though.BEST SPOT though at that level even??I know this spot is sick after 50ish.

----------


## deadrap

I said it before and I'll say it again, this is a flippin awesome spot to level.

One thing to add though which I'm not has been said before, but you do not need to participate in the entire event, you only need to arrive to a Dynamic Event, kill about 4 or 5 mobs to guarantee Gold contribution, then head to the next. This is how you chain events together for maximum XP/hour.

----------


## FrankTheSkank

this place is the best... its so much exp.

and if the 3 events are up at the same time. just go hit a few guys at each of them to make sure u dont miss any

----------


## phlowqs

This been nerfed perchance? Been grinding events, patch went up, now I'm down to 400xp/[email protected]

----------


## lovewap

Its very good area

----------


## phlowqs

Hmmm, seems like they added diminishing returns. After taking a break for a while I started getting 5k+, back down to 300 again.

----------


## NykaiTheSilver

> Picture may take a few seconds to load. You will have to click picture once to view larger, and once more to see by itself, then one last time to see full size.  Let me know what you think! Thanks 
> Attachment 9904


Thanks a ton, very helpful!

----------

